# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Podwyższony poziom limfocytów

## bambus

dzień dobry,
wczoraj odebrałem wyniki badania krwi, (standardowe badanie kontrolne), 
wszystko jest bardzo dobrze, tylko jest jeden problem, mam nieznacznie podwyższony poziom limfocytów, 
czy może to być oznaka jakiejs dolegliwości ? mam 24 lata , rzadko choruje, raczej nie mam zadnych nieprawidłowosci, dodatkowo gram w koszykówke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli jestes sportowcem to niewielki wzrost ilości leukocytów nie stanowi o żadnym problemie,
jestem lekarzem sportowym i jest to dość częste zjawisko, 
wieksze odchylenie od normy (wzrost) świadczy przewaznie o jakiejs infekcji, wtedy organizm produkuje wiecej limfocytow, natomiast niewielki wzrost może pojawić się po wysiłku, stresie, nawet po nadmiernej ekspozycji na promienie słoneczne

pozdrawiam

----------

